# swop 700c for 27 x 1-1/4 (rear wheel)



## PpPete (6 Oct 2008)

Hi 
I'm rebuilding a 1970s Dawes Galaxy for my son.
(I made the mistake of lending him mine for short while, and now he wants one of his own)
I've bought most of the bits I need on Ebay but rapidly running out of budget.
I'm looking for 27 x 1-1/4" , Ideally with a 6 speed freewheel that's compatible with Shimano SIS shifters (or screw on type hub that would take such a beast)

I've a 700c - Mavic E series rim, Campag compatible 13-18 freewheel that I can swop for it (I'm assuming it's campag because the derailler & shifters that were on that bike were Campag)


----------



## urbanfatboy (20 Oct 2008)

is that just a rim or a full wheel?


----------



## Nick G (21 Oct 2008)

I have a pair of Mavic 27" wheels in the shed from the late 70's early 80's. Decent nick. I'll check the width later and let you know. it has 5 gears and ran with Shimano 600 groupset.


----------



## PpPete (21 Oct 2008)

urbanfatboy said:


> is that just a rim or a full wheel?



full wheel - you want it?
I'll take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## urbanfatboy (22 Oct 2008)

i would but it looks like Nick G has a much better deal.


----------



## Nick G (22 Oct 2008)

Yes, it'll be OK for you. 27 x 1 1/4 . Mavic Module E label on the rear, Suntour 5 speed freewheel (I don't know about these things - so not sure if it's what you want) and Maillard skewer. Also has a 27 x 1 inch tyre. 

I'm in North London - don't mind meeting in town for the swap. Want to offer me something for the front as well? I'm upgrading my fixie if there's anything useful you've got hanging around like a 44t chainring.


----------

